# progressive mode vs normal mode on wii



## snakepliskin2334 (Apr 5, 2012)

hello everyone is there a real difference between progressive mode  and standard mode on the wii last night i was playing mgs twin snakes and it asked me if i wanted to run it in progressive mode and to tell the truth i really couldnt tell a difference so is there  ??


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Progressive means that every horizontal line is shown on the tv screen at all times, while interlaced (normal) means that only every other line is shown at a time, but it alters the lines way wya way faster than the human eye can detect.

Since progressive always shows all lines, it will be more crisp/colors more vibrant.


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks bro because like i said i really couldnt tell the difference


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

snakepliskin12 said:


> thanks bro because like i said i really couldnt tell the difference



It depends on your connection and TV. If you're using a non-HDTV that supports Progressive, you likely won't see anything. Also, if you're using anything worse than Component, it probably won't make a huge difference either.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 6, 2012)

You also want to make sure you don't buy 3rd party cables.

You'll notice the difference most in static images/text.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6umnBY8Eq_k


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 6, 2012)

Youtube video is pointless. Comparing composite and component, completely unfair. One is a nice rgb signal, and the other is a crap composite signal. Of course the rgb one will be much better, regardless of it being interlaced or progressive. Test should have been RGB progressive vs RGB interlaced.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 6, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> Youtube video is pointless. Comparing composite and component, completely unfair. One is a nice rgb signal, and the other is a crap composite signal. Of course the rgb one will be much better, regardless of it being interlaced or progressive. Test should have been RGB progressive vs RGB interlaced.


How is that pointless or unfair?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

Progressive mode means you tend to hold more liberal viewpoints on social issues while normal mode means that you hold views based on conservative values and tradition.

We are talking about the Everybody Votes channel, right?


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 6, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> > Youtube video is pointless. Comparing composite and component, completely unfair. One is a nice rgb signal, and the other is a crap composite signal. Of course the rgb one will be much better, regardless of it being interlaced or progressive. Test should have been RGB progressive vs RGB interlaced.
> ...



Two different signal types. You can't say here is the difference between interlaced and progressive and then go ahead and use component video which is a nice rgb signal and the best you can get for analogue video and then for the interlaced side use composite which is awful and is pretty much the one of the worst analogue video signals and suffers from issues like colour bleed and dot crawl.

So one video signal is a nice clear picture due it it being component and the other is a crap composite signal and has all the video issues that go along with it and somehow that is a fair comparison of progressive vs interlaced.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 6, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> So one video signal is a nice clear picture due it it being component and the other is a crap composite signal and has all the video issues that go along with it and somehow that is a fair comparison of progressive vs interlaced.


The video is a comparison of component cables (using 480p) vs composite cables (using 480i).  It is a perfectly fair comparison.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 6, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> > So one video signal is a nice clear picture due it it being component and the other is a crap composite signal and has all the video issues that go along with it and somehow that is a fair comparison of progressive vs interlaced.
> ...



As a video for comparing component vs composite, fine, no issue with it, it's fair enough. Video was linked to in response to this topic though, which is progressive vs interlaced, not component vs composite. Using  component vs composite video to demonstrate progressive vs interlaced is not fair and it should be the same signal for both sides, not one side being a significantly worse one.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 6, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> > Armadillo said:
> ...


Oh, I assumed he was talking about upgrading from composite cables to component cables.


----------

